# Lamb leg at a price to good to go past



## moikel (Jul 16, 2016)

$10 a kg here due to the 2 big players fighting to get you in the door.Independent butchers have it at $15!
Leg cost me $25 so that's $18 in 'Merican money.
I normally cook something on a Sunday that will feed me Monday & even Tuesday ,partner is afternoon shift those days .
I was going to do a North African Tagline with lamb shanks but they were $12 a kg . 
I am still feeling like that style .Let me have a think . It won't be smoked .i normally stick these things in nose to tail but given I started here I will leave it here if that's alright with you guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2016)

You have yet to disappoint, my friend. Whatever you do, will be interesting...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jul 16, 2016)

I will bone it ,cube it ,make some stock out of the bone. I got that much worked out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Fennel & citrus in season here ,so they will become a salad in a Sicilian style.

Given how many North African influences there are in Sicily I think its going to be a braise with spices & chickpeas.


----------



## moikel (Jul 17, 2016)

I will get some photos up next post.
Boned out leg,trimmed it & cubed it.
Bones went into stock pot after browning in EVO.
Spice mix is fennel seed,cumin,coriander,fenugreek,black pepper,paprika,bit of rock salt for the grind.
I will brown meat & onions with 3 big cloves of garlic,some ginger,add spice mix,chilli, turn that all around then add lamb stock ,cinnamon stick ,2 cloves.
Cook that low & slow ,20 minutes out from plating in go chickpeas,lemon zest ,1 x tab honey ,squeeze lemon.
The salad will be a mix of fennel,blood orange & regular orange with some balsamic vinegar.I said to a local that I had been told this was a dish from Rome. The part of his response that is printable was to the effect that the Romans take credit for everything, oranges come from the South ,fennel as well the Romans stole it same as they stole everything else :devil:


----------



## moikel (Jul 17, 2016)

IMG_0043.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 17, 2016


















IMG_0046.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 17, 2016


















IMG_0047.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 17, 2016


----------



## moikel (Jul 17, 2016)

IMG_0050.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 17, 2016


















IMG_0049.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 17, 2016






Really nice meal.A lot of tagine use dried fruit & end up a bit sweet for my taste.Chickpeas were a good sub. 

Spice mix was spot on ,meat cooked for about 2 hours.Using lamb stock gave it a bit of extra depth.

The salad just got a squeeze of lime juice & balsamic ,nice counterpoint to the richness of the lamb.I trimmed it pretty well but it was still a little fatty.Being winter citrus & fennel are bang smack in season.

Got a shed load left over. That spice mix works well with the gaminess of lamb .

Regards Mick


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2016)

Points for you Mic! 

Looks great!


----------



## b-one (Jul 17, 2016)

Wow that looks like a great meal!:drool


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2016)

Good looking meal Mick....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------

